
Things People Say When You’re a Blonde Engineer at MIT - moonka
https://medium.com/@alicezielinski/things-people-say-when-youre-a-blonde-engineer-at-mit-b85df3d7970e
======
mrits
Humans assume attractive people don't share the same interests as the
unattractive. I'm male and just attractive enough for people to not believe
I'm a software engineer.

